# It's Platform Sandal Weather Soon!!



## Ricci (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG I cant wait!!! Im only 5'2 so I alwys wear platforms and they are so sexy yoohoo post any platform sandals u know of


----------



## Saje (Feb 27, 2007)

I know how you feel for I am as tall as you! I love platforms! I have a bunch. The height with the balance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

you like those?


----------



## Ricci (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes!!


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

that looks soft and comfy. do you mind if I ask the price?


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 27, 2007)

Battygurl are those platforms from Nine West? If so I think I saw them there, or if not then I guess I saw similar ones.


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 27, 2007)

I love wearing platforms! They are sexy!!!


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/wickedtemptations_1938_12972246

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/wickedtemptations_1936_183789243













*Special thanks to Dear0n &amp; Aquilah helping me out of uploading photos*.:wink3:


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoes Sandles Pumps Platforms Flats Sneakers Boots

Oh my....

I LIVE in platform sandles all summer long. They look so hot with everything!

I have to own close to 20 pairs! I've even got a few doubles.....just in case!

I saw a really nice pair recently, similar to the ones that lace up the leg in the pic. I have a wedding to go to and I think I wanna get a pair in white to go with a cute dress.

Oh yeh, I'm only 5'2 as well......(whats up shorties LOL)

But it gives us the excuse to wear platforms and heels whenever we please!


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2007)

ladies, you're giving me palpatations! i want one of each, and i'm not short at all! forgive me if i wear them anyway! lmao~

thank you so much batty gurl! i so happy because now i know that i'm not the only one that has shoe lemmings around here!:icon_chee


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2007)

Some of those are cute, but I am too tall, dont want to look like Godzilla in platforms!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 27, 2007)

i LOVE platforms too, cause i am pretty short as well, only 5"3' so i like looking taller as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

here's some:



















































http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/mn/NMX023L_mn.jpg

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/products/an/NMX010C_an.jpg

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/products/mn/BGX00KV_mn.jpg

http://wirelessdigest.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/bow_platform.jpg

http://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/standard/81808_1.jpg

http://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/standard/81540_1.jpghttp://www.brownsfashion.com/public/pictures/products/standard/81541_1.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Shoes/lanvin1.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Shoes/lanvin2.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Shoes/lanvin3.jpg

http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a365/daer0n/Shoes/lanvin4.jpg

http://shinymedia.headshift.com/shoewawa/images/photos/uncategorized/jessshoes.jpg

http://www.com3.de/heels/hhfc/images/PL-58178-white3.jpg

http://www.shopcitygirl.com/Products/SamEdelman/Dori/Fucshia_2.jpg

http://www.shopcitygirl.com/Products/SamEdelman/Dori/Dori_2.jpg

http://www.fuss-schuhe.de/hhfc/images/SA-5002-military2.jpg

http://www.bluebloodracing.com/lucious/centerstage708pd_bb.jpghttp://www.fuss-schuhe.de/hhfc/images/MU-Spot-blue3.jpghttp://www.bluebloodracing.com/spikeangel/sandals/sandals_img/pinup609black.jpghttp://www.bluebloodracing.com/spikeangel/sandals/sandals_img/covergirl608tan.jpg

http://www.antiks.co.uk/70s%20No.53%20-%201970http://www.hohe-absaetze.de/media/woody-4957-b.jpg

http://www.supanet.com/media/00/05/44/nap_missoni_210.jpg

Anywho i gotta stop posting lol, i can keep going aaall day, and i am already drooling! i LOOOVE these shoes!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I'm too tall for platform anything, but do want to get a high sandal with an almost totally flat front part. Espadrilles would be nice, and I could wear them with capris, cropped pants, bermuda shorts, etc. I want it to be sandal weather!


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol, don't stop it girl. I wanna see more please!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol

ok, i am still posting more LOL!

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! your selections are elegant. the last pair is YSL?! cool!


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2007)

battygurl, i have some white platforms that tie up the leg that i have never worn, there candies i could give them to you what size do you wear.. there a size 6


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought my first pair of platform shoes last fall. I can't wait to break those bad boys up for some instant height.


----------



## Saje (Feb 27, 2007)

omg more! This is making me hungry for shoes Q_Q


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL

i know! me too! :rotfl:

Gotta love these! lol!











These are weird :tocktock:


----------



## natalierb (Feb 28, 2007)

Ooh, you guys have some cute pictures up! I love platforms! I just bought a cute pair of wedges (pictured in the haulin a$$ forum)


----------



## Momo (Feb 28, 2007)

I can't believe it! I'm not the only one who loves platforms! I think I should have bought more when I was out shopping.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 28, 2007)

I bought a pair of wedged sandals that i bought like 2 yrs ago and this is the year im planning to wear them. lol


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 28, 2007)

aha emily, me too! im happy i can wear them now lol


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

OMG some are so nice! I notice my legs get thinner walkin in these lots too

a nice hint for us all

rofl


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 28, 2007)

I only have one picture - and it's off the shoes that I REALLY REALLY want!!!!!! In black.


----------



## LilDee (Feb 28, 2007)

lol I'm "almost" 5'2"..

Can't wait for the season of cute sexy shoes though!! i live for the summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok I want these along with every other cool pair

This would look nice with a outfit with green color


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Nnnnnice!

now i want shoes too!! T_T


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Hahha look at these!!

perfect for halloween!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Gotta love these .. perfect for men!


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2007)

OH how I love Gene SImmons hahah!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy sh*&amp;%t a lot of ladies here are 5'2 like me!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Lol

little red hoodie like?

*Raises hand :rotfl:


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes!! perfect if u want to be lil riding hood lolYour 5'2 too??


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Now check THESE out..











Lol

yeah, and i thought i was ..the only one :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

No i seen like 4-6 ladies so far saying they are 5'2 must be a common heightHoly crap wow wut kinda outfit to wear with those??


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Something halloween-esque? lol


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Is it just me or are these shoes totally F'd up? :tocktock:


----------



## LilDee (Feb 28, 2007)

hahahaha! i could totally see someone tip over in those..


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Omg Id fall on my face wearing those


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Lol!

i know, what kind of shoes are these, omg :rotfl:

LMAO! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Saje (Feb 28, 2007)

Woah... I have those shoes! lol. I bought it with a Dorothy (wizard of oz) costume.

The glitter gets on everywhere if youre not careful with it.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

same with these, look at the poor woman trying to wear them


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

lucky u!!good grief I mean whats the point!! lol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Lol!

i am having a good laugh at these shoes, what in the world were the designers thinking :rotfl:

Good lord, who would wear these?...


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

A heavy metal fan?


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

These are "alienwear" shoes :tocktock:


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

alienware.. thats also a computer brand lol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Lol i know, i have seen the computers, pretty cool ones


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw a little horse in that alienwear shoe, lol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL

you're funny :rotfl:


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh god, now yall got me wantin to go shoe shopping, but its at least 2 months before i can wear sandles around here!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Same here!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 28, 2007)

yeah but most stores have their srping and summer stuff out already so you can get a head start! lol


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

oOoOoO looove it..i own alot of wedge platform shoes too..they look sexy.


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2007)

i cant shop that much in advance....its torture


----------



## Hydroxide (Mar 1, 2007)

I am short and most of the time I need heels... but those are just too much. How can you actually walk in them? I'm only 5'1 but the highest I can take is 2.5 inch (and that's not wearing it full time).


----------



## Saje (Mar 1, 2007)

You should get them too! Trashy.com - Lingerie - panties - hosiery - swimsuit models - sexy lingerie - Welcome to Trashy Lingerie ! I buy alot of halloween costumes there and I've bought some hot heels and lingerie there too. I'm a member at the store here in LA but you dont have to be a member to shop online (you only really need to go to the store to get fitted for custom clothes) and I know Bridgette from The Girls Next Door gets alot of custom stuff done here too.


----------



## monniej (Mar 2, 2007)

got to post my recent pickup for platform season! i love them so much i put them in my avatar!


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 3, 2007)

:icon_chee Can you even walk in them??

I have a wee sign of Hallux Valgus (do you use this word?) that I can't walk in those too long :frown:


----------

